# what all home food items can i feed to my baby black mollies?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

my mollies are very small and i want to feed them some food items which are available at home so please tell me what will be good for them and how should i give it to them that they eat it completely. i tried giving them peas but they didnt eat it so please tell me how to give the food items so they eat them without fuss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

what peas? raw? peas should be given once in ten days and they need to be boiled, shelled and mashed a very little. Peas acts as a laxative for the fish and not something you wanna feed everyday. look up the DIY thread for home made recipies that your fishes might like. i dont suggest food items which are available at home unless in a recipie.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

Zakk said:


> what peas? raw? peas should be given once in ten days and they need to be boiled, shelled and mashed a very little. Peas acts as a laxative for the fish and not something you wanna feed everyday. look up the DIY thread for home made recipies that your fishes might like. i dont suggest food items which are available at home unless in a recipie.


now i know what mistake i did. thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

not a mistake sam. its a learning process.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

is it a good idea if i feed my fishes boiled potatoes?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you may as well feed them raw liver...
fish are not humans..they have different dietary needs..tropical fish foods are formulated to that end.forget about boiled potatoes and such......

now..if you happen to have some raw fish and shrimp and some frozen spinach and carrots and some knox gelatin ; you can make your own quality frozen food for them..


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Loha i can get my hands on that stuff easy! you have a good recipie in mind?


----------

